# European GSD bloodline?



## Ftpdk9-2 (Sep 20, 2017)

I've just picked up a new German Shepherd from a breeder in Europe. I'm looking to find out information on his bloodline. He's an amazing dual purpose patrol/narcotic dog here in central Michigan. Ive been really curious and have had several trainers ask his bloodline. I know my department purchased him from the k-9group of Holland and he was purchased from a breeder in Czechoslovakia for me by that breeder. I've asked the owner of k-9 group of holland and all he really knows is that he was from Czech. He is tatooed and microchipped from Europe. Is there any way to get his bloodline from one of those? If it helps some of the master trainers that I've train with seem to think he may have been schutzhund. May have been a reject because he does not bark! Lol not complaining. He does amazing with everything else, no issues and great temperament,as I have 3 small children. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

https://www.sv-doxs.net/suche/hund

I was going to suggest the SV DOxS database search. They will have all of the info you request, including the micro-chip number. But it looks like you can not search by chip number. My guess is that if you have their paid subscription you might be able to.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If the dog is from the Czech Republic, it is unlikely to be in the SV database. Finding out his pedigree may be difficult since he was a brokered dog for police. Most don't care about the pedigree and registration as long as the dog can work.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

It is going to be very hard to find out his pedigree. Do you have his "passport?" That may provide some info and may tell you where he came from. 

I currently have a Dutch Shepherd that was imported from Holland. I was able to track him back to his original handler and get a pedigree of sorts. I have corresponded with his prior owner several times through email. Unfortunately, there is obviously a language barrier. It seems when I ask about some of this dog's issues, like reactivity and handler aggression, his previous handler doesn't understand English? 

His prior owner / handler may take a trip to the states and visit in the spring. The first thing I am going to do is hand him the dog's leash and see what happens.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

To be brought from one European country to another, a dog needs an EU passport issued in the country of the dog's origin (what Slamdunc already mentioned). In this case it would have been issued either in the Czech Republic or in Slovakia (Czechoslovakia ceased existing in 1993) for the transport to Holland. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EU-Heimtierausweis#/media/File:Eu_pet_passport_czech-republic.jpg
This document has the name and address of the previous owner in the country of origin, and you can try contacting her/him.
From July 03, 2011 on only a microchip is accepted as ID for the EU passport (or a tattoo made before that date), before that date also a tattoo only.

If you didn't get the EU passport with his papers, you could contact the Slovak and the Czech GSD clubs and ask for help with the microchip number. If the dog is registered with either national GSD club, they could identify him with the microchip number.
http://www.suchno.sk/novinky.html for Slovakia
http://www.ceskyklub-no.cz for Czech Republic


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Alot of brokers take the passport and cut away any identifying info before the dog goes to it's final destination.....we tried to get the info on a dog who came through the Netherlands for a long time...had a breeder there even contact the vet who signed off on the dog....the vet refused to give up the info as the dog was sold without papers, and pricing was such that papers were NOT going to be provided....even when the officer offered to pay for them.....maybe your luck will be better.


Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Alot of brokers take the passport and cut away any identifying info before the dog goes to it's final destination.....we tried to get the info on a dog who came through the Netherlands for a long time...had a breeder there even contact the vet who signed off on the dog....the vet refused to give up the info as the dog was sold without papers, and pricing was such that papers were NOT going to be provided....even when the officer offered to pay for them.....maybe your luck will be better.
> 
> 
> Lee


I know of a broker who said exactly this -- because if the dog is excellent they want the end user and the next tier of broker to buy from the seller --- not go to the breeder and disrupt the $$$ trail.


----------

